# Added to collection.



## Roy (Mar 28, 2007)

I have added a few new Paphs and a Phrag to the collection. As if I need more ( like a hole in the head )

Paphs.
Jim Binks = haynaldianum x hirsutissimum
moquettianum x randsii
parishii x kolopakingii v Topperi
Selligerum
stonei
exul

Phrag Saundersianum

Roy.


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2007)

great additions


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi. 
What is Paph. Seligerum
and Phrag. Saundersianum?


----------



## Roy (Mar 28, 2007)

Paph Selligerum is a very old cross ( 1878 ) of P. barbatum x philippinense. Looks fabulous and up to 3 large flowers, similar to P. Millmannii.
Phrag Saundersianum is Phr caudatum x schlimii ( 1887 ).
The selligerum I think is a remake seedling, the Phrag is a division from a large plant. I dont know if it also was a remake or from an original plant.
The other plants on the list are seedlings, the exul & stonei are outcrosses.
Roy


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2007)

Cool, thanx for the info. Now, just learn to say "NO!"


----------



## Roy (Mar 29, 2007)

NYEric, I get enough of that from the wife.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 29, 2007)

Phrag Saundersianum sounds interesting...make sure you post a bloom flower I've never seen one


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2007)

My 'ex' used to say, "Just do what I say and everything will work out fine."


----------



## Roy (Mar 30, 2007)

Ron-NY, there is a pic of a Saundersianum on the Phragweb website, I only hope the one I am getting is better.
I will post a pic when it flowers.

NYEric, I seem to remember hearing that myself!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2007)

NYEric said:


> My 'ex' used to say, "Just do what I say and everything will work out fine."


When you hear that enough it's time to trade for a newer model. If the old model is employed you claim insanity so you don't have to split your assets.


----------



## Roy (Apr 14, 2007)

Something always happens when you place an order for plants. The plants I listed above all arrived in nice condition but smaller than I ordered. Mix up in dispatch. They added the following plants to make up the size difference ( for free ) plus a small refund on cost of the plants.
Added were,
Paphs lowii, haynaldianum, venustum, delenatii, wardii, ( all outcross seedlings ) plus p. primulinum x moquettianum & primulinum x adductum.

Not a bad days work.!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice deal.


----------

